# Dual Citizenship, USA/Australia



## Sustainable (May 20, 2011)

Hi, my wife and I are thinking about moving to Australia in the next few years. Is it possible to obtain Australian citizenship and still retain our U.S. Citizenship? Forgive me if this question has already been asked. We've searched but didn't find exactly what we were looking for.


----------



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes. You can keep your US citizenship.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sustainable said:


> Hi, my wife and I are thinking about moving to Australia in the next few years. Is it possible to obtain Australian citizenship and still retain our U.S. Citizenship? Forgive me if this question has already been asked. We've searched but didn't find exactly what we were looking for.


The US would love it - because you'd still have to file taxes.


----------



## Sustainable (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, RC10 and stormgal! It's good to know we'll be poor but happy.


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

Note that you must be a resident of Australia for at least four years before you can apply for citizenship...what you would initially need in order to move to Australia is a visa. The best place to start your research is the visa wizard on the Australian Dept of Immigration & Citizenship website.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes definitely. I have done this myself.

Here are the things you need to do AFTER you've attained AU Citizenship.

1. Always carry both passports when traveling between the two countries. Remember no more visas so your PP lets you enter as a CITIZEN at each entry point.
2. When you apply for a new US passport in the future in the fine print you'll notice one of the conditions asks "if you've attained" another nationality since getting your US Citizenship. I queried the Sydney US consulate about this and basically you need to do the application as normal AND attach a short letter that states.

I your_name wish to retain my US Citizenship.

Date and Sign.


----------



## Sustainable (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, amaslam! That is really helpful information for which I never would have known to ask. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sustainable (May 20, 2011)

Sarasun, thanks for your input, too. I have been on the visa wizard and done a lot of research about the different types of visas. It seems a 160 business visa may be the way to go, but I don't see any threads discussing it. I will start a new thread on the subject to avoid confusion.


----------



## DanielS (Jun 28, 2012)

*Texralian*



Sustainable said:


> Hi, my wife and I are thinking about moving to Australia in the next few years. Is it possible to obtain Australian citizenship and still retain our U.S. Citizenship? Forgive me if this question has already been asked. We've searched but didn't find exactly what we were looking for.


I am a dual Citizen USA/Australia. I became an Australian Citizen in 1991. I was able to do this because In 1989 Australia removed from their swearing in document the statement of relequishing previous citizenships. 

The US constitution protects our citizenship and the only way we can lose it is by giving it up voluntarily. So after 1989 it became possible for one to become an Australian citizen and retain the US citizenship. I waited until 1991 until all the court cases testing this avenue had been completed. I have renewed my US passport on two occasions since then without any difficulties.

Yes you will have to complete a tax return but you won't be payin any taxes to the US because Australian taxes are so high they give you credits. At least this is what I believe happens.

Good Luck!
from DanielS


----------

